# picture



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

This is my gt5000


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice looking tractor. 

For some reason one of the first things I look at it is the rear wheels. I guess that goes back to my days of Hotrods and massive tires and Mags.

What kind of attachments do you have?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

hello tisenberg
The only thing I have are lug tires and wheel weights which are not on it rght now. I want to use sleeve atachments but I would rather make my own hitch than buy the sears one at their price. It is not worth the $149.00 to me. At the off the shelf prices, one could spend a couple of thousand on toys. I go to a lot of auctions and flea markets and hope to find stuff there.

BTW: my post was a test to post a pic. Does anyone know how to make the pic show up instead of the link?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If you have the pic on your computer their are two ways to do it. If you scroll down below the reply screen to the attach file section and hit browse, you can show the pic as an attachment like this.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

To include a picture or graphic within the body of your message, you can simply surround the address of the image as shown here:

[im g]http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/images/tflogo.gif[/im g]

Note that the http:// part of the image URL is required for the [im g] code.

I've intentionally left a space between the m and g so it shows up, otherwise it wouldn't and the image would.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=1f4672a9-75e4-7801-5e04-42b8495a7162&size=>
Go to tractor pictures on the main page i have it listed there.
Jody:usa: 
PS Ed gt5000 just want to say thanks for asking if you dont know something just ask thats what we are here for. 
ALso nice GT5000:smiles:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah, :clap:
and what jodyand said too!! :smiles:


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

trying to post a pic


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking machine scruff. That's the other GT5000. I wonder why they offered two. That has the B&S Intek in it doesn't it?


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

ya it's the intek briggs and its the manual model with two speed gear box I've got like 12 different gears to choose from just set a ride on


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*I thougt*

The GT5000 was red how did you end up with a gray one. The gray looks good too.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sears offered the gray one first. It has a B&S Intech. Then they introduced the red one with the Kohler Command. Go figure, I have never been able to figure Sears and their tractor model thinking.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Sears offered the gray one first. It has a B&S Intech. Then they introduced the red one with the Kohler Command. Go figure, I have never been able to figure Sears and their tractor model thinking. *


So since they change the motor they change the color to. But i thought this was the first year for the GT5000.
Jody


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

the gray one is also manual split trans with hi/low gears 50" a deck other wise it's the same the deck is lighter but works okay with front roller attached extra $$$ of course it is a 2003 model the pinstripes and ag tires and sleeve hitch are all extra$$$ too
but u gotta have toys


----------

